# Radioamatierisms >  Kondensatoru pašfrekvences testeris uz SDR bāzes

## Obsis

Ienācās tāda skaudra vajadzība notestēt čupu ar šamajiem un slinkums braukt pie draugiem, kam viņu rīks ir vārīgs kā acuraugs, tāpēc gribās prezentiņu par pakalpojumiem. Gribēju uz sava Hack-RF-One bāzes SDR (1 MHz līdz 6 GHz) salikt baltā trokšņa ģeneratoru, un nolasīt kāda ir pieslēgtā pārbaudāmā kondensatora pašfrekvence. [Ui, ja Jūs zinātu cik daudz ir ēterā dažādu signālu frekvencēs stipri virs >>2,4 GHz...  ::  vakar aizgūtnēm spēlējāmies ar to].
Mazliet slinkums taisīt balto ģeneratoru, jo tas jau already ir iekšā tai SDR verķī. Diemžēl verķis tomēr ir pusduplekss, tas nozīmē, kamēr uztver nespēj raidīt, un kad izspiež raidienu tikmēr nespēj dzirdēt. A varbūt ir kāda atstrādāta ideja kā balto troksni dabūt laukā visu laiku nesatraucējot raidienu, pardon, uztveršanu??? Nevar tak būt ka man pirmajam uz planētas Zeme ir šāda neveselīga iekārība. Diemžēl viņu forumos šāda iespēja netiek aprunāta.
Ir kādam `znajs` vai nav vis??
Citādi jāņem stabilitrons un jākarina galā platjoslas buferkaskāde. Respektīvi, parādīsies čupučupas ar papildus rezonansēm, ko pēc tam būs rokas režīmā jāatskaita nost.

----------


## Obsis

klejojot ineta čūkslājos atradās laba podborka par ESR mērītājiem. Vispār man vajag ESL, bet varbūt kādam ir aktuāla arī ESR? 
http://kripton2035.free.fr/esr-repository.html
 kā arī 
http://ludens.cl/Electron/esr/esr.html

http://www.electronicspoint.com/esr-...er-t38811.html

http://members.shaw.ca/swstuff/esrmeter.html

http://www.anatekcorp.com/ttg/tiptrick.htm#Scope%20ESR

http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_103243/article.html

http://web.archive.org/web/201011030...w.com/esr.html

http://web.archive.org/web/201010232...ow.com/99.html

----------


## Ints

Obsis, paldies!

----------

